# Kein Bild bei *.avi Dateien



## vavoum (21. August 2003)

Woran könnte es liegen, daß mein Media Player 9 *.avi Dateien nur mit Sound und ohne Bild abspielt. Fehlt mir ggf. irgendein Codec von dem ich noch nix weiß?
Vielen Dank schon jetzt.
Vavoum


----------



## Scorp (21. August 2003)

Liegt bestimmt am Codec, und es ist bestimmt n DivX Film...
zieh dir einfach mal den neuestne: Link


----------



## Schreiberling (21. August 2003)

Ansonsten würde ich dir für *.avi Datein den DivX Player empfehlen. 
Schlanker und schneller als der Media Player 9.


----------



## Georg Melher (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schreiberling _
> *Ansonsten würde ich dir für *.avi Datein den DivX Player empfehlen.
> Schlanker und schneller als der Media Player 9.  *



Ich nehme mal an, dass DivX schon vorhanden ist. Falls ja, versuche es mal mit diesem Codec: ffdshow


----------



## Erpel (22. August 2003)

Es gibt ein tolles Programm, mit dem man die CodecInformationen eines Viedos herausfinden kann.
Nennt sich GSpot.


----------



## Hecke (25. August 2003)

Die meisten AVI-Dateien berufen sich auf den Divx-Standart.
Es kann auch vorkommen, dass ältere AVIs von den neuesten Divx nicht erkannt werden.


----------

